# IBS at 13, I need help!!!



## XOXshattered_dreamsXOX (Jun 16, 2004)

I have IBS and I'm only 13. It is so horrible, and I hate how I have to live with it my whole life. I got IBS the summer of '03 and my life has been horrible. I still live pretty normally until my IBS takes over. I tend to get sick at night usually for a hour or two. I already take antidepression pills but they don't really work. Is there anything I could do that would help my problem, that maybe you do when you are in pain? Plz... I need advice!


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

i feel for you i know what it's like to be up with "IT". are u ibs d or c. i'm d and it sux! but believe me there is a light at the end of the dark stinky tunnel. when i am in pain i eat Lifesavers Peppermints, there a real lifesaver







..ha ha funny..ok ok peppermint is easy on your stomach and bowels. i also try to rest on a heating pad or hot waterbottle. if you're on the Jon to much try thermo care heat wraps. if you are a D like me imodium ad also helps a lot. i don;t recomend taking the full dose because it'll stop ya up for a few days. i hope my advice and a little humor







will help.hang in there!


----------



## lemunantu (Aug 1, 2004)

I have IBS and I am 13 My IBS started last year. The times when it hurts most is after I run or when I have my period which makes me start to feel naucious. What I find that helps is chamomile or mint tea (fresh is better) and i eat water or soda crackers to help me feel better. Also relaxing or reading a book or someone making you laugh helps. If anyone has any informacion about what to do if your at school, please tell me


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

I know what you are going through too. I feel so alone sometimes with my IBS and different... AND IN PAIN! I am only twelve and I got it about two years ago. I always use a hot water bottle when I am in pain. Heat really helps. I also drink a lot of water and lay down on the couch after I am out of the bathroom. Try sleeping or talking to someone. Just take your mind of it.If there are any other ways people know of that would be great... these work but other ways will help me too!


----------

